# softball software



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I am curious to see how hard it would be to develop a position specific. My daughter is a catcher and her select coach doesn't keep any stats her....I am wondering how hard it would be to come up 
With something. I would like to keep up the following:

Throw out to first second and third base. Attempts vs. Outs. (I would also like to be able to track good throws vs bad throws)
2) errors/past balls
3) date/team
4) blocked pitches.

I hope this makes sense. Thanks for any insights


----------



## shanetrain (Jul 24, 2011)

Get the ESPN iScore app from the market.

I am my daughter's team statistician. 
Fantastic app and worth every penny.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks...I'll take a look at it..


----------

